
Deep Learning is optimization, not learning, says Intel “neuro guru” - sandwall
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intels-neuro-guru-slams-deep-learning-its-not-actually-learning/
======
itg
Response from Yann LeCunn:
[https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10155808247852143&...](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10155808247852143&width=500%22)

------
utdiscant
I am by no means an expert on AI, but I find it really interesting to think
about the possibility to actually getting to strong/general AI using existing
techniques (some form of deep learning / neural network).

What is the really strong argument for why the current techniques with added
computational power and continuous improvements will not lead to strong AI?

People often claim things like "that is just optimization, not really
intelligence" or something similar - but it seems very hard to prove that what
we perceive as human intelligence is more than just similar calculations.

~~~
sandwall
I was thinking the same thing... are some just not willing to accept that
something a complex as learning might be explained with something as clear as
optimization?

